# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [ubuntu] remove old linux kernels

## wencyfutado

How does one remove the extra entries of the old linux kernels after upgrade of a new version. Remember Synaptic used to do that but it was the case when Startup manager used to do a good job. Please help if i'm missing something.

----------


## josephmills

This is how I do it might be easier ways. 

open terminal and see what kernel you are using. 



```
uname -a
```

then see what is installed 



```
dpkg-query -l | awk '/linux-image-*/ {print $2}'
```

remove the ones  that you do not want



```
sudo apt-get --purge remove <Kernel>
```

then 


```
sudo update-grub
```


MAKE SURE YOU DO NOT DELETE THE KERNEL THAT YOU ARE USING

----------


## digitalzy

Please look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lu...moveOldKernels

----------

